# Sourcing C&NW.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings gang. Sorry for the long absence.

In the past USAT has offered a couple of locomotives in C&NW livery. It appears they have removed them from current production. 
I've seen a few out there in retail land, RLD has a few GP30s as does Wisconsin-Illinois Trains. I plan on picking one of those up shortly. I'm trying to find one of the NW-2s in C&NW but seem to be coming up dry in most of my searches. 
If any of you know of any shop out there that may have one, or come across any in your travels would you please let me know. 
Thanks a bunch. 

Hope everyone is doing well.
I'll try not to be such a stranger anymore. 

DF


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

C&NW NW2

Not in the best of shape, but a pretty good price as of my posting.



I'm assuming the USA S4 is still available since it is listed on their website. So if you are looking for a switcher, the S4 might work:

C&NW S4


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Several frt cars listed on Ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=c&nw&_sacat=19151&_from=R40


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully USAT will be rerunning some of the locos in the C&NW livery. I'm waiting on a GP7/9 in that road. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. These are all worth looking into.


----------

